# App Crash Windows 7



## xXEricXx (Apr 9, 2010)

Greetings, I've had windows 7 since it came out and I've never had a problem with the game i usually play MapleStory. on Wednesday I had to patch the game and I got some error while patching (for the first time) but i didnt give any importance to it and i closed it and I closed the game patch window n tried to launch the game again to get the patch. When I did everything went smoothly like always and when I try to launch the game I get a windows saying MapleStory has stopped working and in additional info the info is the following

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	MapleStory.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp:	4bb9d73a
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00000000
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


any fix for this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Re-Apply the patch. If you get an error, then uninstall the game reinstall it and re-patch it. If it fails again, uninstall, reinstall and don't run the patch.


----------



## xXEricXx (Apr 9, 2010)

Ive tried to re-apply the patch many times but i keep getting the same error. I deleted it and download the newest version and still get the same error after it applies that patch. and I have to patch the game in order to play


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

xXEricXx said:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	MapleStory.exe
> Application Version:	1.0.0.1
> ...





The exception code *0xc0000005* = memory access violation, i.e., "Access Denied". It is possible that the patch is attempting to write to a protected area of memory or possibly lacks file permissions for a folder on the hard drive it is trying to write to.

Follow the advice of sparktome, but I would perform a system restore 1st - using a restore point prior to the application of the game patch.
START | type *rstrui*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## xXEricXx (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried the system restore but still get that error... And it happens only when I install that patch. I'm guessing it's somehing wrong with that patch. Anything else I can try?


----------

